

Swift, meet Objective-C - astigsen
https://realm.io/news/swift-summit-daniel-tomlinson-meet-objective-c/

======
morqon
"Swift is here to stay, but Objective-C is not going to fade away quickly.
Many developers have existing codebases, but they also have deadlines, and
business decisions. There is no fast way to rewrite an app in Swift. So let’s
face it, many of you will probably be writing in Objective-C for a while yet."

Nice to see an honest opening!

